# Boat slip prices



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the going rates for boat slips w/ water and power in the Pensacola, Gulf Breeze area over to the Destin area? Thanks!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anywhere from $8-13 per foot. Obviously, could go higher depending on area and what not.

Power is separate.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats monthly correct?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

I pay $7.00 a foot that includes power 50 amp and water. in Pensacola less than 2 miles from the pass


----------



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

where are you getting that deal, etnovas?


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

i'm at Lost key, next door is South wind they both are about the same. I keep my 34 phoenix there.


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

i'm at Lost key, next door is South wind they both are about the same.


----------



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

I will have to look them up. I am at bear point in Orange beach and pay $250/month which is a good rate but, when I renew my lease in October, they are raising the rent. The increase puts them in the price range as other marinas that have more to offer. 

btw, I also have a 34' Phoenix.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*East Pasws Marina, Destin and Rusty's in P'cola.*

Last time I kept my boat at East Past Marina in Destin, my in the water slip for a 25' Wahoo 25 cost $29/month. At Rusty's I paid $13/month for a covered shed with free tractor launch.

Of course, it was 1969 in Destin and 1974 in P'cola. It might have gone up a little bit since.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Of course, it was 1969 in Destin and 1974 in P'cola. It might have gone up a little bit since.


And a new pickup truck was...what? $6,000. And now a F150 can easily reach $60,000.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> And a new pickup truck was...what? $6,000. And now a F150 can easily reach $60,000.


Yep, the King Ranch or Platinum editions can sho-nuff put you there!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Much less than that.*

Probably less than $3000 for a F-150.

Back they you couldn't pay me to by a Ford. Now I won't even ride in a Chevy.

In 1963 I bought a New 1964 Corvette for $5400 or there abouts.


----------

